# Georgia Tech in the NIT



## HuntinJake_23 (Mar 19, 2017)

Made it to my first ever Tech Basketball game down at McCamish Pavillion against Belmont in the 2nd round of the NIT. We got club level seats in section 108 and found out it included a full food buffet, drinks(cokes and such) and popcorn and candy. Tech played a heck of a game on defense and whooped Belmont(The team that put Georgia out) Final was 71-57. Go Jackets onto Ole Miss is up next!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeah, we're a joke as usual. Georgia needs to find them another BB coach ASAP!  

Glad y'all had a great time. Congrats and best of luck the rest of the way.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2017)

The NIT was the premiere tournament at one time.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm loving Coach Pastner. I believe great things are ahead for Tech bball!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 20, 2017)

Hope GT can hang in there in post-season play as long as they can.  

Obviously it will be more challenging not playing on their home turf like their first two rounds of games.

Hope Tech takes their passionate fans with them to Ole Miss turf.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 21, 2017)

Go GT Jackets tonight!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 21, 2017)

Congrats on a fine tough road win GT in the Quarter-Finals. 

On to Madison Square Garden in NY for the NIT Semi-Finals in a week next Tues. 3/28. 



http://i.turner.ncaa.com/sites/default/files/external/gametool/brackets/nit_mens_2017.pdf

2017 National Invitation Tournament Bracket


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 22, 2017)

McCamish Pavilion is a great place to watch a game. I really like what the Coach Pastner is bringing to the table. GT basketball is on the way back.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Mar 22, 2017)

They played their butts off aginst Ole Miss, GO JACKETS!!


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Mar 28, 2017)

Tech played another tough game and beat CSU Bakersfield 76-61. Onto the NIT Championship Game!!! Go Jakets!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 28, 2017)

Congrats GT on the great win & going to the NIT Finals!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 28, 2017)

Nitram, callin Nitram




Also Quack, Unk, HOQ, ol heathen you there?


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 28, 2017)

It may just be the NIT but I'll take it. Considering how far we had fallen it's good to actually enjoy Tech hoops again. Go Jackets!


----------



## lampern (Mar 29, 2017)

Winning the NIT is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2017)

lampern said:


> Winning the NIT is nothing to sneeze at.



Just means you beat the best of the worst teams I enjoyed watching bobby cremins teams


----------



## elfiii (Mar 29, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Just means you beat the best of the worst teams I enjoyed watching bobby cremins teams



Beats goin' home and not playing at all.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 29, 2017)

Lots of college teams with no games left to play would prefer to still be in post-season play even if it is in the "other" Final Four or Finals tournament championship.  

Only 6 Division I college teams left with tournament games to play in the NCAA or NIT which obviously helps in future recruiting efforts.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 29, 2017)

*2017 GT Women in NIT Final Four*

Heard on TV today that Georgia Tech Women's basketball team is in the Women's NIT (WNIT) Final 4 Semi-Finals playing the Washington State Cougars on GT's home court tonight at 7pm. 

Big Congrats to GT Women, too! 



http://www.ramblinwreck.com/sports/w-baskbl/spec-rel/032817aab.html

JACKETS HOST WNIT SEMIFINAL ACTION WEDNESDAY

Georgia Tech women's basketball hosts Washington State Wednesday at 7 p.m.



> And then there were four. Georgia Tech women's basketball hosts WNIT semifinal action on Wednesday night welcoming Washington State for the first-ever meeting between the programs in history.





> Georgia Tech advanced to the WNIT semifinals to host Washington State at 7 p.m. Wednesday. Fans can listen live on WREK 91.1/WREK.org. The game will also be available on ESPN3.





WNIT bracket at web links below . . . 



http://www.womensnit.com/bracket.html

or

http://www.womensnit.com/uploads/2/0/0/5/20054671/2017_post_wnit_bracket_publish.pdf



 



EDIT UPDATE: 


GT Women won tonight & are going to WNIT Finals Championship game like the GT Men. 



Posted on social media networks . . . 

(13-inch wide images are too awkwardly wide to embed) 




> THE JACKETS ARE HEADED TO THE WNIT CHAMPIONSHIP!!!!!





> Georgia Tech will compete for the 2017 #WNIT Championship against Michigan on Saturday at 3 p.m. Game televised on CBS Sports Network.



( https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C8IWheoUwAEVBUL.jpg )


( https://html2-f.scribdassets.com/6rl8qu5vr45sbey1/images/1-da0eb63845.jpg )





> Tomorrow night in @TheGarden #ATL2NYC



( https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C8ISBMKUIAAmDI7.jpg )


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Mar 30, 2017)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 30, 2017)

I know its the NIT, but considering where we started this year, this is great for our program.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 30, 2017)

I hope you Yeller Jackets win it all. Good luck!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 30, 2017)

Congrats to TCU on a YUGE Championship win by 32-pts., spanking & blowing out Tech who even went over 10-min. without scoring at one point late in the 2nd half.


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Mar 30, 2017)

Yea that was UGLY, but props to Tech to fight until the end.


----------



## lampern (Mar 30, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Just means you beat the best of the worst teams I enjoyed watching bobby cremins teams



Uh the worst teams are at home not playing in the post season.


----------



## Katalee (Mar 31, 2017)

That was UGLY. Did not see that coming.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 31, 2017)

HuntinJake_23 said:


> Made it to my first ever Tech Basketball game down at McCamish Pavillion against Belmont in the 2nd round of the NIT. We got club level seats in section 108 and found out it included a full food buffet, drinks(cokes and such) and popcorn and candy. Tech played a heck of a game on defense and whooped Belmont(The team that put Georgia out) Final was 71-57. Go Jackets onto Ole Miss is up next!!



Most GT sporting events include food and limo service, because GT fans seem to have a hard time finding the venue.  Well, maybe that is just football.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 31, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Beats goin' home and not playing at all.





lampern said:


> Uh the worst teams are at home not playing in the post season.



Hence my comment. Not hating on tech. Glad to see them in post season play.  Like I said I enjoyed watching bobby cremins teams


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 1, 2017)

Today, looks like the GT lady's team showed up & started off well against Michigan in the NIT Championship game right now, unlike the GT men that started their Finals game not scoring, going 0-10 & finally scoring a point on a 1-16 TCU run giving up lots of points right off the bat.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 1, 2017)

At the end of the 2nd OT, GT & Michigan NIT ladies Finals tied 76-76 in an exciting game.  Wish I had access to CBSSN but will follow the game on live web scoreboards.  Looks like the 3rd OT is starting.


----------

